# Illustration Documentary on Cat shows, need to find willing volunteers!



## Melissakitty (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, i'm an illustration student currently studying at Kingston University, London, and would love to focus my end of year project on the world of cat shows. The work will eventually be exhibited on portland road.

I don't know much about the shows, or the lives of show cats and their owners, but i feel it could make a really interesting topic, and an opportunity for all you proud cat owners to show the world what it's all about! 

I plan on making an illustrated book, documenting and following two or more contestants through their journey of preparing and entering their lovely kitties into the show. I'm looking for willing volunteers, who will be happy with me being around a few days a week for perhaps an hour (or whatever is appropriate) drawing and interviewing (and helping out if you wish), preferably around the London area, but i'm willing to travel further since i have a car.

I have a few bits and pieces of my work up here: Melissa Kitty Illustration
(but it's mostly little projects that we have been set since the beginning of term so nothing nice and finalised)

Yeah, so let me know if you will be up for this! I'll buy you a box of chocolates of course


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there.

If you're willing to travel to Oxfordshire, I'd love to help out with this. I live just off the A40, so it would be very easy to get to me. I have a Persian who I'm actually just preparing for a show next month, and I'm also fairly unique as I'm blind. Might add another twist to your project... If you're interested, just drop me a message. Even if you're not, the very best of luck to you!


----------

